# Applying at Sephora?



## preciouscharm (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I want to apply to work at sephora over the summer. Do I need any experience with makeup ? Is it like applying for MAC? I've always loved makeup but have just recently jumped into being an addict. Although I'm somewhat of a newb I was just wondering how hard is it to get a job at sephora? Do I need to have that "look"?


----------



## bjorne_again (Apr 26, 2008)

you're probably not going to get [m]any replies because this gets asked fairly often. there are lots of great threads on the subject; try searching the forum for it(working for cosmetics retailers), but for now, here's a great place to start:
http://specktra.net/f276/going-apply-sephora-48424/


----------

